# Formant, Rausch, Rumpel (Radio)



## andressanimal

Hallo, wie geht es dir? 
Entschuldigen Sie mich als deutsche Schrift, habe ich google Übersetzer, unten schrieb auch auf Spanisch, was ich frage. 
Ich mich vorstellen, mein Name ist Andreas. 
Ich bin aus Argentinien und ich bin der Wiederherstellung einer '60 Jahre deutsche Radio. 
*Ich bin die Übersetzung der vor dem Radio vom Deutschen ins Spanische. *
Zu schicken, um die neuen Grafiken drucken, so dass Sie meine Arbeit beenden kann. 
Wenn Sie mir eine Hand zu geben, würde ich dankbar sein. 
Und dann, wenn du Interesse hast, könnten wir das Endergebnis der Grafik zeigen und im Radio gebracht, in einer Woche. 


Die Worte würden mir im Grunde fehlt, um die Datei in Adobe Illustrator zu halten sind: 
*Formant, Rausch und Rumpel (die Sie auf dem Bild hier unten zu sehen)*



Hola, como están?
Me presento, mi nombre es Andrés.
Soy de Argentina y estoy restaurando una radio Alemana del año '60.
*Estoy traduciendo el frente de la radio del alemán al español.*
Para mandar a imprimir las gráficas nuevas y así poder finalizar con mi trabajo.
Si pudieran darme una mano, estaría agradecido.
Y luego si les interesa, les podría mostrar el resultado final de la gráfica ya colocada en la radio, de aquí a una semana.

Las palabras que me estarían faltando básicamente para poder seguir el archivo en Adobe Illustrator son las siguientes:
*Formant, rausch and rumpel (que pueden ver en la imagen de aquí mas abajo)

*


----------



## Frank78

Hola Andrés.

Ich spreche leider kein Spanisch, aber kenne mich mit Hifi etwas aus. Vielleicht kann es ja jemand übersetzen.

Rumpelfilter (filtro subsónico) und Rauschfilter (filtro de frecuencias altas ?)  braucht man, wenn man Schallplatten oder Radio hört, um Störgeräusche herauszufiltern. Ein Rumpelfilter ist eine Art Tiefpassfilter und verhindert, dass zuviel Bass auf die Lautsprecher kommt, oder Trittschall übertragen wird. Der Rauschfilter ist das Gegenteil, ein Hochpassfilter. Mit ihm kann man hochfrequente Störgeräusche wegbekommen.

Formant: Das ist etwas schwieriger. Der Regel bestimmt die Klangfarbe. Ich glaube, wie dominant Partial- und Obertöne sind.

Viel Spaß mit deinem Klassiker.


----------



## andressanimal

Frank78 said:


> Hola Andrés.
> 
> Ich spreche leider kein Spanisch, aber kenne mich mit Hifi etwas aus. Vielleicht kann es ja jemand übersetzen.
> 
> Rumpelfilter (filtro subsónico) und Rauschfilter (filtro de frecuencias altas ?)  braucht man, wenn man Schallplatten oder Radio hört, um Störgeräusche herauszufiltern. Ein Rumpelfilter ist eine Art Tiefpassfilter und verhindert, dass zuviel Bass auf die Lautsprecher kommt, oder Trittschall übertragen wird. Der Rauschfilter ist das Gegenteil, ein Hochpassfilter. Mit ihm kann man hochfrequente Störgeräusche wegbekommen.
> 
> Formant: Das ist etwas schwieriger. Der Regel bestimmt die Klangfarbe. Ich glaube, wie dominant Partial- und Obertöne sind.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit deinem Klassiker.




Gute Daten, dient mir. 
vielen Dank für die Hilfe!



andressanimal said:


> View attachment 13507



Hallo nochmal. 
Von der Foto hochgeladen ich die Radio, wissen die Bedeutung auf Spanisch: LINEAR und AFC? 


sehr vorsichtig, 
Ich erwarte Ihre Antwort.


----------



## Alemanita

Si se trata de radios, AFC podría ser la abreviación de _Automatic Frequency Control_. Lo encontré en la wiki alemana.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Frank78

"Linear" ist ein Knopf und kein Regler, nehme ich an. 

Linear = keine Anhebung von Bässen und Höhen bei leiser Lautstärke.

Heutzutage ist die Taste meist mit "Loudness" beschriftet.


----------



## andressanimal

Muchas gracias!

Si, es eso. Excelente ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## andressanimal

Herzlichen Dank. 
Es war das letzte, was ich fehlte, um abzuschließen. 


Grüße, schön, Ihre Hilfe zu bekommen.


----------

